# Samsung 50" panel replacement.



## Wynsak (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi, I've got a Samsung 50" PS50C550G1R with a cracked screen. Can I use the screen from a other 50" Samsung plasma (older model) to replace this one?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

My hunch would be no.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Not likely. Check the part numbers to see if they are the same.


----------

